# Common Screening ICD9 codes



## jhaleycoder (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction.  I am looking for a list of  commonly used screening ICD9 codes. If someone could help me it would be greatly appreciated. One of our docs is requesting this list.  I could go through the book myself but I am trying to avoid that.  I am a huge primary care and internal medicine group and I am the only coder 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Krzysztof (Sep 29, 2011)

The AAFP/FPM provides some great lists of common ICD-9-CM codes.
You may find some relevant screening codes here.

http://www.aafp.org/online/en/home/publications/journals/fpm/icd9.html


----------



## jhaleycoder (Oct 13, 2011)

okay thanks so much


----------



## nutter98 (Oct 13, 2011)

Screening codes are usually V-codes.  It is a small section in the book and you could probably find what you are looking for easily.


----------

